
How Did Jordan Peterson Become So Successful? - paulpauper
https://greyenlightenment.com/how-did-jordan-peterson-become-so-successful/
======
jfaucett
This article does a good job of , at least in my estimation, summarizing the
main factors of Peterson's success.

One additional factor I do think is a major reason so many young people find
him interesting is because he synthesizes religious ideas in a modern
evolutionary and scientific context to attempt to give meaning and purpose to
life. This speaks to a lot of young people in post-modernist / post-religious
society I think.

I don't necessarily agree with him on much, but I think the benefits of having
meaning and purpose, and a social spiritual life are something most modern
atheists tend to neglect, to their own and society's detriment.

------
Caveman_Coder
I'd say he gained followers by publicly saying that which "can't be said
publicly"...people value honest and raw communication over the scripting
corporate PR non-sense most of hear day-in and day-out.

Even if it is something we disagree with, it is still refreshing to hear
people speak honestly about their real opinions on whatever the topic happens
to be.

